# changing out the nib



## hughbie (Dec 1, 2008)

ok....i've been watching for how to change out the nib...putting a better nib on a pen.....
do they just pull out?  when putting a new nib in....does it slide in till it stops?  what adjustment do i have.

right now, i have a churchill waiting for a part.....and i have a jr gent for the wife.....

any help/guidance would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 1, 2008)

Try this link, pretty easy swap

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2006/fp_nib_replacement.pdf


----------

